# hello



## Tara (Sep 9, 2005)

Hello eveyone. Ive been a member for some time but i havent been on for awhile because i was in the process of moving so i didnt have time to get on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but im glad to be back now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tara


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 10, 2005)

well welcome back girlie!!!


----------



## Janice (Sep 10, 2005)

Heyyy Tara! Welcome back!!


----------



## Pink_Pixie (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi! Im new my name is Vaishali 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice to meet ya


----------



## singinmys0ng (Sep 10, 2005)

hey there and welcome to Specktra again! lol


----------



## Shawna (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Tara, welcome back to Specktra


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 10, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Tara.


----------



## user2 (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Tara and welcome to Specktra!

I'm sure you'll have fun here!


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 10, 2005)

Welcome back to Specktra Tara!!


----------



## Tara (Sep 11, 2005)

thanks everyone


----------

